# watercress?



## teq1 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hey guys!

So, every time I go to the grocery store, I see watercress there. And...I've always wanted to get some for my egyptians. But, I decided to ask here before I bought it . Is this safe for them? If so, how often should I feed it to them? Sorry if this has been asked before. I'm horrible with plants and any information helps . I'm just trying to figure out if this is okay for them to eat. Thanks!


----------



## Tom (Oct 31, 2010)

I feed it to my sulcatas every once in a while. My leopard babies have had it twice.


----------

